# Pyometra while still in heat?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Is she running a fever and is she abnormally thristy?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Pointgold.

She doesn't seem overly thirsty, nor does she seem to have a fever (I put my finger between her lips and her gums and it was not hot). I will need to look for my thermometer.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Because she is close to the end of her cycle, pyo is a possibility. If she were to continue to act sick/in pain, I'd get her to the vet asap. A pyo can be open, or closed. Either way, nothing to take a chance with. Has she pyo'd before? At six, I assume you are not planning to breed her...if not, please consider spaying her so that she won't pyo.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Never pyo'ed before. She has not been nor will she be bred. I am keeping her intact for health reasons (hemangio). My plan of action has been to keep her intact unless or until there was a medical reason to spay her.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I lost a much loved 6 year old with pyometra which occured whilst she was in season this year. No signs, no excess drinking not even a big pyometra but toxic enough for us to lose her. Please don't leave her, get her scanned. I hope she is OK. Annef


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Selli-Belle said:


> Never pyo'ed before. She has not been nor will she be bred. I am keeping her intact for health reasons (hemangio). My plan of action has been to keep her intact unless or until there was a medical reason to spay her.


Please be very aware that every open season a bitch has the chance of a pyo occuring increases. Especially if they have high progesterone levels while in season. I think that the risk of pyo far outweighs the risk of hemangio. Andif she DOES pyo, it is immediately life threatening, and of course she'd have to be spayed while in a debilitated state. Very dangerousl... I have had two bitches pyo and would NEVER wish it on anyone.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

We will be going in to the vet at 11:30. If she does have pyo, we will of course have her spayed. Up to this point, my risk analysis was to keep her intact (with my vet's blessing), if she has pyo that will completely change the risk analysis to favor spaying her and we will do it today! Just trying to do what is best for my girl and since she has always been so active and I get to spend so much time with her, I am able to see the first signs of altered behaviors.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Selli-Belle said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> We will be going in to the vet at 11:30. If she does have pyo, we will of course have her spayed. Up to this point, my risk analysis was to keep her intact (with my vet's blessing), if she has pyo that will completely change the risk analysis to favor spaying her and we will do it today! Just trying to do what is best for my girl and since she has always been so active and I get to spend so much time with her, I am able to see the first signs of altered behaviors.


I'd want a WBC and a progesterone level done. Elevated WBC would indicate infection, and if her progesterone level is still high, I'd not risk allowing her to continue to have open seasons. It is the "bombardment" of progesterone that ages and increases the risk of the uterus becoming infected.
Good luck.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info Pointgold, I will do that.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope she's ok. Pyo is scary stuff! Bender had it.

Lana


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, it is probably pyo. Vet did an ultrasound and the uterus may have been a bit enlarged, and she had a very slight fever. I think it was the amount of discharge she was having this late in her heat that really bothered the vet. So tomorrow she will be spayed.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, but SO glad that you got her in. Count your blessings that it was an open pyo, and caught so early.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad you caught it early. I almost lost a female several years ago to pyo. It was horrible. The vet said her uterus was so inflamed that when touched it gently after he opened her up, it bled. That's another reason why I won't have an intact female.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way that the spay goes well and she recovers quickly.


----------

